# squirt guns!



## thaddeusss (Jan 15, 2013)

hey all, forgive me if this has been covered - I tried searching but didn't find anything. 

I know that so many of us use a squirt of water to deter unwanted behavior from our goats. I find it highly effective. problem is, I have a hard time finding a squirt gun that doesn't break right away. does anyone have a source for decent quality squirters? I hate having to pack around extra plastic junk...


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great question. I love the Super Soaker Wars Bottle Blitz. Just about any water bottle will screw onto it. It is a pump action that can reach out with a 25 ft stream. It is brightly colored. I have had mine for 3 years. The greatest part is once a goat figures out that is a squirt gun all you have to do is set it on top of what ever you don't want the goats to touch. I can hang it in their favorite tree and they won't go near it. It rides nicely on top of a cross buck. That was handy when I was training the boys on our first camping trip. The little squirt guns are handy but they leak in your pocket and need a long trigger pull to shoot anywhere. You'll love the pump action and reach of this gun. Cost $8 online. 
Good Luck, IdahoNancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

we use an adjustable spray head on a plastic pop bottle. Works great.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I picked up some squirt bottles a the dollar store. I have a couple sizes.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Free squirt bottles appeared under my kitchen sink and in my laundry room in the form of nearly empty bottles that had a little other stuff in them. 

As Idahonancy pointed out just bringing the guns into sight gets my goats acting better...


----------

